# Baby Mourning Dove to a good home



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

I'm new to this forum but I'm also desperate to get help. I found a baby mourning dove and have been raising it by hand after it was attacked by a dog. It's wound has almost completely healed, but it will take time for it to regrow it's feathers on its wing. Thankfully no broken bones. I haven't had him long, but he's already so very dear to me. I can't keep him because I'm a college student and live in campus. I'm biding my time and being super careful that my RA doesn't fiND me out and make me get rid of him as pets are not allowed. Is anyone interested? Because of his injury I haven't been able to keep from handling him and I'm so afraid he won't adjust well in the wild (he's cuddling on my chest as I write)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

He really should go to a rehabber to help him heal and release, as it is illegal to keep mourning doves. And they are happier in the wild if possible, then in a cage.


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

Thank you Jay3, 
That was my first priority. I called today and because of his injury both of the rehab centers I called said they could try to rehabilitate him but he would more than likely be euthanized. He is thriving though! He is eating on a mix of seed and baby formula and is growing like a weed. I'm afraid they'll kill him and he's not in bad health at all.


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> He really should go to a rehabber to help him heal and release, as it is illegal to keep mourning doves. And they are happier in the wild if possible, then in a cage.


Thank you Jay3, That was my first priority. I called today and because of his injury both of the rehab centers I called said they could try to rehabilitate him but he would more than likely be euthanized. He is thriving though! He is eating on a mix of seed and baby formula and is growing like a weed. I'm afraid they'll kill him and he's not in bad health at all


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It would really be sad if he was euthanized. I hope someone who maybe has one already will come on. Thanks for helping him.


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> It would really be sad if he was euthanized. I hope someone who maybe has one already will come on. Thanks for helping him.


I know! I couldn't bear that. He fought so hard to get better and be where he is now health wise. 
Do you know if he will regrow his feathers that he lost in his wing? Some of them are the bigger flight feathers...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes...they will regrow. Does he have spots on the wings? Mourning doves do. Eurasian Collard doves do not. 
It would also help to know what state you are in.


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi! That's great to hear. I'm in Alabama in the southeastern part. The dove is very young and I can't really tell if he has any spots. He looks like all the pictures that I Google of a mourning dove though!


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

Charis said:


> Yes...they will regrow. Does he have spots on the wings? Mourning doves do. Eurasian Collard doves do not.
> It would also help to know what state you are in.


Hi! That's great to hear. I'm in Alabama in the southeastern part. The dove is very young and I can't really tell if he has any spots. He looks like all the pictures that I Google of a mourning dove though! When should spots appear?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The spots are there from the time their feathers are developed. Can you post a picture?

Mourning Doves

Collared Doves

Terry


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

TAWhatley said:


> The spots are there from the time their feathers are developed. Can you post a picture?
> 
> Mourning Doves
> 
> ...


Terry,
He has not full developed his feathers and he lost a lot of feathers in a dog attack. He shows very little evidence of spots, but the feathers he does have do have some small black flecks but he's so sparse they don't look like spots. 
He definitely does not have the collar depicted in the photos though, and he has all the feathers on the back of his neck. I'll try to post a picture, it wouldn't let me earlier


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

This is him yesterday


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That is a young Eurasian Collared Dove. They are a non-native species to the US and are not protected under state or federal law. It is OK to have them as pets. They do tend to become fairly wild as they get older, and they do tend to do OK in the wild at least in Southern California. Still, I think it best to find a home for this youngster where it could be a pet or be in an aviary.

Most permitted wildlife rehab facilities wouldn't take this youngster because s/he is non-native. Let's work on finding a place for it.

Thank you so much for all you have done!

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What city are you in or near, lbozarth? I'll need that info to try and find a place for this young ECD (Eurasian Collared Dove).

Terry


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

He is adorable! Thank you for rescuing him and seeking a home for him rather than allowing him to be euthanized. He deserves a quality long life now.


----------



## lbozarth (Sep 7, 2016)

TAWhatley said:


> What city are you in or near, lbozarth? I'll need that info to try and find a place for this young ECD (Eurasian Collared Dove).
> 
> Terry


I'm in troy alabama


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you! I'll see if I can find a place.

Terry


----------

